# GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics)



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

it's about time,after 10 years in the vw scene,after having 2 GTI's,
1 AUDI TTQ,all of them with big turbos,I think I reached the 
ultimate goal,
To build GOLF RALLYE with:
HALDEX setup with "dutchdub" brackets for 02M gearbox and HALDEX
HALDEX standalone controller
AGU big port head(same as AEB in US) with titanum retainers,
supertech exhaust valves,cat springs
GT35R .63a/r
1000cc injectors
custom tubular exhaust manifold
custom intake manifold
VR6 TB
HALTECH EMS
+++++
the car








the engine before the rebuild with GT3076-t25 with stock syncro








we just started parting out the small port head and the syncro gearbox
more pics will be followed
http://imgsrv.pic4u.co.il/2/50...5.jpg


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (MAX_POWER)*

What wheels are those?
Awsome looking project.
Kevin


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (Optimus234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Optimus234* »_What wheels are those?
Kevin
replica BBS LM 17x7.5 wheels


----------



## Didi_N (Dec 27, 2005)

Great car, great project!
I´m driving a rallye too
http://www.cartechnikcenter.at....html
1,8T GT28RS now converting to 3071 with Haldex setup.
I bought the Dutchdub mounting bracket too, what do you had to modify exactly? On the pics it looks like you didn´t have to reweld the mounting point on the drivers side?


----------



## karlosvandango (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (MAX_POWER)*

hows it going the car looks great, what sort of power you going for ,got any updates


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (karlosvandango)*

little update:
02M gearbox is on with all the brackets
front modified braket with 02m gearbox and starter








02M rear gearbox mount with "dutchdub" bracket,I had to slightly modified it








02M cables installed,with pic of the transfer case
















02M gearbox


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (karlosvandango)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karlosvandango* »_hows it going the car looks great, what sort of power you going for ,got any updates

thanks,my friend,I talked with you at GTIinternational,and saw your car,you also have awesome car-very fast,
my goal is to reach around 500BHP


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (MAX_POWER)*

looks good, 
since I plan on doing this could you go into more detail on the front mount and dutch dub tranny mount modification?
thanks


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (nigel)*

alittle update:
the rear haldex section mounts is on,I did't have to modify the rear axels(standart golf rallye) but I had to use the TTQ inner cv joint in order to connect it to the haldex


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Didi_N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Didi_N* »_Great car, great project!
I´m driving a rallye too
http://www.cartechnikcenter.at....html
1,8T GT28RS now converting to 3071 with Haldex setup.
I bought the Dutchdub mounting bracket too, what do you had to modify exactly? On the pics it looks like you didn´t have to reweld the mounting point on the drivers side?

thanks,my friend
right now the rear haldex is on,pics will follow
I didn't have to modified the rear axels-same lenght but used the tt inner cv joints
I just mounted the all rallye propshaft,the rear end propshaft fitt exectly to the haldex,just replaced the rubber with the TTQ rubber,
the front propshaft that goes to the gearbox needs to be modified with the TTQ propshaft in order to connect it to the gearbox(02m transfer case) with the TT rubber


----------



## Didi_N (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi, 
how did you modify the first piece of the syncro prop shaft to connect it to the 02M transfer case? Cutting the 4-motion flange and welding it to the syncro prop?


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Didi_N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Didi_N* »_Hi, 
how did you modify the first piece of the syncro prop shaft to connect it to the 02M transfer case? Cutting the 4-motion flange and welding it to the syncro prop?

I did'nt do it yet,but that's exactly what I am going to do,there is no other way to do it


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (nigel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nigel* »_looks good, 
since I plan on doing this could you go into more detail on the front mount and dutch dub tranny mount modification?
thanks

I had to cut the dutchdub mount to make it shorter,and the front bracket(not the mount I had to reweld it to make it fitt to the 02m gearbox


----------



## Didi_N (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi, 
I started with the conversion too, pics here http://www.edition-rallye.de/t...d=583
How much did you shorten the dutchdub bracket? Mine is to long too, engine sits to high. But I forgot to take a measure how much I have to cut off


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Didi_N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Didi_N* »_Hi, 
I started with the conversion too, pics here http://www.edition-rallye.de/t...d=583
How much did you shorten the dutchdub bracket? Mine is to long too, engine sits to high. But I forgot to take a measure how much I have to cut off

I will check it for you,but you have to make sure also to take the original bracket backward.
BTW what haldex controller will you be use??


----------



## Didi_N (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi, 
I already moved the original mounting cup backwards for about 1.5 cm.
I didn´t notice that the transmission sits to high in the bay. Please check it for me, only to have an impression of how much it needs to be shortened... I will remount the engine and masure agein...
I use S3 ABS (old one without ESP and CAN Bus), 4 motion will run the same way it would do originally in the S3


----------



## vagpower (Aug 25, 2007)

wait.. can you explain your haldex controller set up again... which ecu? and you say you use a s3 abs controller with out ESP and without CAN bus? how does it work if it doesnt even have CAN bus?
adam


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Didi_N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Didi_N* »_Hi, 
I already moved the original mounting cup backwards for about 1.5 cm.
I didn´t notice that the transmission sits to high in the bay. Please check it for me, only to have an impression of how much it needs to be shortened... I will remount the engine and masure agein...
I use S3 ABS (old one without ESP and CAN Bus), 4 motion will run the same way it would do originally in the S3

I also moved the original mounting cup backwards but I dont know how much,I will have to check it for you too,but as I said the dutchdub mount I shorted by 1cm


----------



## Didi_N (Dec 27, 2005)

@vagpower
first TT and S3 and the first MKIV didn't have CAN and ESP too and the 4 Motion worked. But you need a compatible ECu too, from a S3 or TT without ESP


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Didi_N)*

uptades!!!
here you can see the front modified front syncro propshaft with welded cross of the TTQ
























haldex rear section is on with stock rallye axels with inner TTQ cv'j
























































front left stock rallye axel shortened by 2.9cm
















front right stock rallye axel same lenght,didn't have to modify it


----------



## Didi_N (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice!
you did the prop shaft welding yourself? 
I started my project too, maybe if you're interested here's the link. On the end of page one starts the actual project.
http://www.edition-rallye.de/t...07174


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Didi_N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Didi_N* »_Nice!
you did the prop shaft welding yourself? 
I started my project too, maybe if you're interested here's the link. On the end of page one starts the actual project.
http://www.edition-rallye.de/t...07174

thanks,
I sent the stock front rallye propshaft and the TT front propshaft and replaced the rallye front cross with the TTQ to a professional welding company who fix also tracks and heavy vehicles axels,they cut the original axels in cone shape and weld it together


----------



## AmiT-VR6 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (MAX_POWER)*

nice work!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
when you'r on the line ??


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (MAX_POWER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MAX_POWER* »_
I had to cut the dutchdub mount to make it shorter,and the front bracket(not the mount I had to reweld it to make it fitt to the 02m gearbox

Gentlemen - I spent sometime on investigating the issue that the 02M mount had to be modified. Key fact is that both MAX_POWER and Didi_N use a solid front mount instead of an OEM front mount. Since most of the solid mounts are decided in such a way that they compensate for the engine movement under heave acceleration they are in most cases taller then the original OEM mounts.
Fact is that if you try to align your engine with the 02M gearbox to relocate your gearbox mounting cup with a higher then normal front mount it will skew the engine or in other words will lift the gearbox side. We are willing to offer both of you a discount on a new gearbox mount to correct the installation if preferred.
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Marcel


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_
Gentlemen - I spent sometime on investigating the issue that the 02M mount had to be modified. Key fact is that both MAX_POWER and Didi_N use a solid front mount instead of an OEM front mount. Since most of the solid mounts are decided in such a way that they compensate for the engine movement under heave acceleration they are in most cases taller then the original OEM mounts.
Fact is that if you try to align your engine with the 02M gearbox to relocate your gearbox mounting cup with a higher then normal front mount it will skew the engine or in other words will lift the gearbox side. We are willing to offer both of you a discount on a new gearbox mount to correct the installation if preferred.
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Marcel

thanks my friend,it's OK,with out you and dutchbuild this project wouldn't come to an end


_Modified by MAX_POWER at 2:44 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## roi (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (MAX_POWER)*

Zadik,
looks great, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif any updat this week?


----------



## Eldi (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (MAX_POWER)*

Zadok, Any updates for this week towards tomorrow's "table" at 16:30 ?
BTW: I am going to bring you that missing Supertech Exhaust Valve tomorrow


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (Eldi)*

we just started to work on the head,refresh new head with suprtech valves cat springs and titanum retainers


----------



## VR6sidedrives (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (MAX_POWER)*

sic ass car


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (VR6sidedrives)*

just recieved those 4 pot brembo calipers,vr6 TB and ATP fuel rail back from extra polishing,
my friend,who also painted the car did it for me,he insisted on doing this,it's a master piece I think!!!!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (MAX_POWER)*

wow dude...those are sick


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (dpgreek)*

more pics:
we just put the valve cover and the intake manifold on with the atp fuel rail and alternator all of them polished


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (MAX_POWER)*

Subscribed!


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (Row1Rich)*

little updates:
just need to make custom 3" DP and to connect the haldex standalone,I hope it will run OK


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (MAX_POWER)*

WOW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just lovely.


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (mocas)*

nice build man..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Re2 (May 16, 2002)

top notch stuff there!!]


----------



## traderdesk (Jan 22, 2007)

I was wondering what are you using to control the Haldex? If it is a stand-alone who makes it? Passive or Active? Thanks...


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (traderdesk)*

Hi,I am using haldex standalone controller


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (MAX_POWER)*

any progress?


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

wow, nice work. your haldex standalone system, what brand is it? and what stock electrical components did you have to keep for it to work if any? thanks 
-ian


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: GOLF RALLYE+1.8T+HALDEX+GT35R....rebuild progress(pics) (MAX_POWER)*

Wow. Very nice!!
Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

what ever happened to this build?


----------

